
Netflix angers film-makers with 'insulting' speed-up function - pmoriarty
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-50220575
======
pmoriarty
Using the increased speed features of mpv and my mp3 player have absolutely
revolutionized my viewing and listening process. I can get so much more
viewing and listening in in the same amout of time. It's absolutely fantastic,
and it depresses me to think about how many hours (or probably days and weeks)
of my life I wasted when I was listening and watching everything at only 1x
speed.

That said, I don't speed up fictional movies nearly as much as I do everything
else. But I agree with the person quoted in the article that with a 10%
speedup you really won't notice, but it'll still save you time. On nearly
everything else I listen and watch at about 2x or 3x speed and save a lot of
time.

Also, often listening at a faster speed makes some otherwise slow media more
interesting, as I have to concentrate more, drift away less, and there's more
information per second to digest.

------
stevenalowe
This will be awesome for documentaries

